# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Hot coffee barbeque sauce

## Skinner

HOT COFFEE BARBEQUE SAUCE
1 cup (250 mL) strong brewed coffee
1 large (or two small) shallots
1/2 cup (125 mL) tomato ketchup
1/2 cup (125 mL) red wine vinegar
1/4 cup (50 mL) brown sugar
1/4 cup (50 mL) molasses
1/2 cup (50 mL) soy sauce
1 tbsp (15 mL) hot chile sauce (or Tabasco)
1 tbsp (15 mL) chopped garlic

Mix Well and Use On Pretty Much Everything

----------


## tipacanoe

This does sound good, going to try it tomorrow night.

----------


## Rick

You can't go wrong with anything that has molasses and brown sugar. MMMMmmmmm.

----------


## crashdive123

Slather that on some bacon and I think we have a winner.  It's got all the food groups covered - bacon and coffee.

----------


## medic68

This sauce was the BOMB on some pulled pork I made. Thanks for the post!

----------


## Skinner

glad ya liked it

----------

